# القحطانى للسيارات



## mahmoudsultan8611 (2 مارس 2014)

القحطاني للسيارات


نبذة تعريفيه كانت البداية عام 1414ه حيث قام الشيخ عبدالله مبارك القحطانى بتأسيس شركة القحطانى للسيارات لتكون أكبر موزع معتمد فى المملكة للسيارات هيونداى ومع تقديم خدمات وهدايا للعملاء الدائمين والحاليين فقد اعتمدت الشركة على ثقة العملاء وشرعت فى ادخال سوق السيارات النيسان لتلبية رغبات العملاء واهتماماتهم وذلك بسبب تقديم أقل الاسعار وأعلى المواصفات مع تسهيل عمليات البيع والاستلام فى اسرع وقت ممكن فى السوق المحلى وتسهيلا على عملائنا الكرام لقد تم ادخال نظام التأجير المنتهى بالتمليك عن طريق أفضل البنوك والشركات مثل بنك الراجحى وبنك الرياض والبنك العربى وشركة اليسر وشركة تأجير رغبة منا لتقديم أفضل الخدمات. رضائكم هو هدفنا
alqahtani-car.com


----------

